# is this repairable?



## mazdaverx7 (Dec 20, 2005)

found a burnt fusible link yesterday and i'm wondering if there's any way to repair the burnt link in the harness. here's a pic:










i'm also wondering is anyone knows the amperage rating and of the brunt fusible link and what exactly it supplies current to. its the green fusible link that it ties into the red fusible link on the green portion of the connector


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes you can buy fusible wire at NAPA for sure don't know about the big box stores though. I think those run somewhere around $10-$15 at the dealer. Given the time and effort of tracking down the wire and new terminals, then actually doing the repair, I would just go buy a new one. Heck you can probably get one from NAPA. But to find the proper size and do it yourself you need a good source of specs. I don't have any Nissan manuals prior to 90's. just crappy haynes and similar.


----------



## mazdaverx7 (Dec 20, 2005)

yeah, i dont have a good manual either. i ordered a new fusible link harness from the dealer. $32. i was just hoping that maybe, just maybe someone would know the specs on it and i could repair it and save some money.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

$32 huh? well more than I thought but still worth avoiding the hassel! Come to think of it I think they are color coded to the different sizes to correspond to the regular fuses but that may only be from nissans standpoint.


----------



## mazdaverx7 (Dec 20, 2005)

i was able to repair the link. i purchased a roll of fusiblelink wire and soldered in a new wire where the green wire should be. the fusible link size is 14ga and the size corresponds to the color of the link, which i found out yesterday. so, based on the book that napa carried, i would guess that its not just nissan. imay still purchase the new link set and save my repaired on as a spare. now, i need to ge a newly used ecu and a starter and we should be in business!


----------

